# Publix Refuses To Write “ Cum “ On Summa Cum Laude Graduation Cake



## jdvzmommy (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Transformer (May 22, 2018)

Well, you know that a high school graduate is decorating the cake.


----------



## MizAvalon (May 22, 2018)

Oh my!


----------



## toinette (May 22, 2018)

So clearly the cake decorator did NOT graduate summa cum laude


----------



## Sosa (May 22, 2018)

What the heck? Cum is not even a curse word.


----------



## Petal26 (May 22, 2018)

Are they serious?  Wow!


----------



## Dellas (May 22, 2018)

Sounds like a worker has a limited vocabulary.


----------



## fluffyforever (May 22, 2018)

Maybe they had a better safe than sorry policy?


----------



## ultrasuede (May 22, 2018)

She should have walked into the store and placed the order, rather than ordering online, especially after the ordering menu alerted her that there was a problem with the wording.


----------



## sarumoki (May 22, 2018)

toinette said:


> So clearly the cake decorator did NOT graduate summa cum laude


It sounds like the computer scrubbed the word automatically, to prevent people ordering cakes like Miko Grimes and her husband.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (May 22, 2018)

I snorted.


----------



## gimbap (May 22, 2018)

Google would have easily helped the cake decorator out, but alas...


----------



## intellectualuva (May 22, 2018)

I love Publix.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (May 22, 2018)




----------



## weaveadiva (May 22, 2018)

I still would have accepted the rebake and refund


----------



## Enyo (May 22, 2018)

Sosa said:


> What the heck? Cum is not even a curse word.


I used it in an online scrabble game years ago and the stranger I was playing told me I was disgusting. Then s/he tried to challenge it and left the game when the dictionary said it was a valid word according to the Scrabble Dictionary.


----------



## intellectualuva (May 22, 2018)

Wait folks dont know it's a word too...like actually in the dictionary??? 

My question is....if I went to Publix, I couldnt get a cake with a sexual term, if that was context being used? No curse words on cakes? That's so funny.


----------



## Saludable84 (May 23, 2018)

Cum=with. I speak to people daily, with English being their second language, use this word. This can’t be real.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (May 23, 2018)

Transformer said:


> Well, you know that a high school graduate is decorating the cake.




Not necessarily...  some of the Catholic High Schools down here do Latin honors because so many of their students graduate with a 3.3 or better.  My cousin graduated from her Catholic High School with Magna Cum Laude honors (3.5-3.75).


----------



## Dreamn (May 23, 2018)

This story is funny but stupid at the same time. When the online order clearly wouldn't recognize the word, Cara could've just called Publix or went in person or just went to another bakery. The computer probably deleted the word, the cake decorator didn't read the note, and just put what the computer order said, so they got this ridiculous cake . It could've easily been fixed.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (May 23, 2018)

Where shopping is a pleasure.


----------



## Transformer (May 23, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Not necessarily...  some of the Catholic High Schools down here do Latin honors because so many of their students graduate with a 3.3 or better.  My cousin graduated from her Catholic High School with Magna Cum Laude honors (3.5-3.75).



Thanks.  I didn’t know it was used in high schools.


----------



## Stormy (May 23, 2018)

And this is why most employers require at least a bachelor's degree now.


----------



## hairedity (May 23, 2018)

$70 for that generic looking cake!


----------



## ThePromise (May 24, 2018)

hairedity said:


> $70 for that generic looking cake!



I swear I was thinking the same thing! Ain't no way! So they don't have a Safeway, BJs or Giant anywhere in the vicinity? I would've just baked some cupcakes. Lol


----------



## Queenie (May 24, 2018)

I was furious when I heard this story. That guy earned that cake.


----------



## intellectualuva (May 24, 2018)

ThePromise said:


> I swear I was thinking the same thing! Ain't no way! So they don't have a Safeway, BJs or Giant anywhere in the vicinity? I would've just baked some cupcakes. Lol



Publix are down south. I haven't seen a Safeway or Giants at least in this part of Florida, but they have cheaper supermarkets. Its in my opinion in the same lane as a Giants (in a really nice neighborhood). Its not Wegmans or Wholepaycheck. That said, I want to see the receipts. I know plenty of people who have gotten custom cakes from Publix and didn't pay anywhere near 70 dollars. smh. Thats a mess. Maybe it was a rush order or something.


----------



## Kalia1 (May 26, 2018)

This whole situation is deplorable.

1. The ignorance of the cake decorator.
2. The price
3. The cake looked like a 5th grader baked it.

Ignorance along with complacency is on the rise. I’m sorry that cake would have stayed in Publix!

Why is it en vogue to be unintelligent and dumb?!?


----------



## Glamorous_chic (May 26, 2018)

I’ve had Custom cakes from publix and they didn’t cost anywhere near this some I’m wondering the validity of that price. Also publix is literally the nicest grocery story I’ve been to lol. Nicest in a everyone is smiling and you can ask any employee where something is and they will gladly show you with a smile on your face. I remember going to Walmart and another customer was looking for bottled water and she asked an employee that girl said how the hell am I supposed to know I don’t work in that department and that’s not my job. Not sure if she was just having a bad day but I’ve never had that experience at publix lol. Wegmans was nice but I like publix better personally. Wegmans was too big and reminded me of a high grade wharehouse supermarket like a nice cub foods for anyone that remembers them


----------



## GeorginaSparks (May 26, 2018)

Glamorous_chic said:


> I’ve had Custom cakes from publix and they didn’t cost anywhere near this some I’m wondering the validity of that price. Also publix is literally the nicest grocery story I’ve been to lol. Nicest in a everyone is smiling and you can ask any employee where something is and they will gladly show you with a smile on your face. I remember going to Walmart and another customer was looking for bottled water and she asked an employee that girl said how the hell am I supposed to know I don’t work in that department and that’s not my job. Not sure if she was just having a bad day but I’ve never had that experience at publix lol. Wegmans was nice but I like publix better personally. Wegmans was too big and reminded me of a high grade wharehouse supermarket like a nice cub foods for anyone that remembers them


They have great customer service, give their employees good benefits and their bakery and produce are great for a regular degular grocery store.


----------



## ArrrBeee (May 26, 2018)

hairedity said:


> $70 for that generic looking cake!



She could have gone to Costco and got the same thing for $18.99.


----------

